# Diagrama de amplificador Dhd ntx-2008



## miguel ocando (Ago 16, 2014)

Saludos a todos amigos.
Tengo un amplificador dhd ntx-2008 de 200w x 4 canales que encendia pero se apagaba al cabo de un minuto. Ahora no enciende, por lo cual necesito el diagrama para este equipo.  si alguno me puede ayudar con esto se lo agradezco.
Saludos
mop ...


----------

